# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  A besoni në dietat e uljes së peshës?

## hope31

Pra desha te di nese besoni ne keto dieta,te cilat publikohen tani pothuajse ne cdo reviste e gazete.
A keni provuar te ndiqni ndonje diete, apo me te lexuar dhe me te degjuar?


sinqerisht
  hope31

----------


## malli

Une jam e lumtur me peshen qe kam 48 kg , se dhe shume e dobet nuk ka bukuri ngjan sikur po vdes ne kembe , une nuk e kam provuar dijeten nje shoqja ime eshte me dijet dhe nuk eshte e lumtur me gjerat qe hane sepse duhet te respektoj dijetin , une kam degjuar njehere ketu qe nje vajze e re u semure shume keq sepse mbante dijet dhe nuk hante siç hajne te gjithe.
Une nuk jam dakord me keto dijete por çdo njeri e di vet se çfare ben me trupin e saj , e tij.

----------


## Estella

Dietave nuk u besoj per arsye se sapo ta ndalesh ate shume persona e kane shtuar serisht peshen dhe mbi 60% e tyre e kane tejkaluar peshen ne te cilen ata ishin. 
Te biesh ne peshe nuk do te thote qe te mbash diete. Dieta demton organizmin dhe dalin me pas shuem probleme te tjera. ( Jam kundra dietave)

E shoh me te drejte te ha c'fare te dua dhe te kryej sa me shume ushtrimeve fizike gjate dites per te humbur energjine dhe te shpenzoj kalorite e marra. Nuk e kam pare ndonjehere te nevojshme te mbaj diete por ne pergjithesi abuzoj tek frutat dhe perimet. ( Ato i kam te pandara)

----------


## Mona

Pi uje shume, bej vrap.  Ha salada pa dressing, por fut pak vaj dhe shume uthull, gjithashtu perdor hudren shume.  Ne mbremje mos ha fare por ha mbasditja dhe ha shume fruta.  Keto kam perdorur une ( per te shkuar ne beach , you know) dhe it works.

----------


## Mina

Dietat eshte mire t'i praktikojne te gjithe. Nuk duhet konsumuar ushqimi pa kriter. Disa ushqime te kombinuara te shkaktojne fryrje si p.sh mishi me patatet ose kafeja me qumesht. Dieta konsiston ne marrjen e kalorive te duhura qe i vlejne organizmit. Nese merr kalori me teper se sa duhet dhe nuk shpenzohen, ato akumulohen dhe i bejne dem organizmit sepse sforcojne metabolizmin, crregullojne sistemin e qarkullimit te gjakut etj. Une ju sugjeroj qe nje dite te javes, te konsumoni vetem banane dhe qumesht  per te rregulluar metabolizmin. Dieta nuk duhet te behet mani.

----------


## Viki

Une kam filluar dieten kur isha ne klase te shtate deri tani. Me shume kam shtuar se sa ula.  Tani, nuk mbaj me diete, ha gjysmen e asaj qe dua te ha, pi uje, bej exercise, dhe sporte kur me jepet rasti. 
Kam bere diete nga me te ndryshmet me pare, por me keto dieta nuk humb peshe po uji e organizmit.  Sic thashe, keshilla me e mire eshte te hash nga te gjitha po me mase.  Kur ha shume nje dite tjetren ha me pak , e so on....

----------


## BlEdIi

JU doni te dobesoheni kurse une te shendoshem po ja qe nuk arrihet....
Kam pare shume emisione per njerez qe mbanin diet dhe sot jan me probleme ne shendetin e tyre....biles biles ne nje emision kam pare nje goc qe ishte 20 kg(ne mos gaboi po nje gje e till) dhe ishte 22 vjece dhe et gjitha gjerat qe hante organizmi nuk ja pranonte dhe ishte ne gjendje te veshtire.
Shendeti eshte dhurat nga zoti,mos u mundoni te beheni elegante dhe do merni veten ne qafe nje dite!

Miqesisht Bledi

----------


## hope31

Flm te gjitheve per mendimet.
Edhe une nuk eshte se kam mbipeshe ,por nuk dua te shtoj peshe nga kjo qe kam.
Une jam e mendimit qe dietat jo te sforcuara mund te ndihmojne ,por me shume preferoj qe njeriu te beje kujdes gjate gjithe kohes,per te mos kaluar ne levizje te peshes me kg te tera.
Por jemi ne prag te pushimeve verore dhe shoh qe shume qe me rrethojne praktikojne dietat,biles ekstreme fare per te dale sa me elegante,ne plazh dhe ne rrobat e stines.

sinqerisht
  hope31

----------


## Albo

Problemi i dietave eshte ajo qe thote Estella me lart, mund te humbesh peshe por e fiton shume kollaj ate peshe sapo e pushon kuren. Dieta krijon nje reaksion kimik ne organizem qe ben te mundur qe trupi te bier ne peshe duke penguar apo shtuar sekrecione te ndryshme te trupit.

Qe te humbesh peshe dhe te jesh i shendetshem thjeshte duhet te besh fiskulture ne menyre te rregullt qe mund ta beni ne kushtet e shtepise ose duke shkuar ne ndonje palester apo klub sportiv. Mbi te gjitha duhet disiplina. Fiskultura nuk sjell thjeshte nje reaksion kimik ne organizem por nje balance te re ne metalbolizem. Pesha e tepert, eshte thjeshte nje prishje e balances se metabolizmit.

Dieta e ushqimit eshte faktor i dyte por jo aq i rendesishem sa i pari. Mund te hash shume dhe ta djegesh ate energji te tepert me nje rregjim te rregullt fizik sportiv. Mund te hash pak e te mos besh fiskulture fare dhe prape te biesh ne peshe.

Ajo qe eshte e rendesishme eshte qe te jemi te shendetshem, dhe jo gjithmone humbja e peshes do te thote qe te jesh i shendetshem. Muskujt rendojne me shume se pesha trupore dhe cdo organizem ka nje metabolizem te vecante.

----------


## olsen

sigurisht qe po.e rendesishme eshte ta mbash dieten.

----------


## ^AngeL^

mua me duket kot, po te jet njeriu i shendosh edhe te mbaj diet
un skam mbajt ndoj her dhe sma mer mendja se do te mbaj

vetem diet per tu shendoshur se na ka mar malli me qene te shendosh

----------


## Shpirta

Une nuk jam per diete.Une jam per regjim!!!!
Regjim do te thote qe t'a mesosh veten te hash me ekuiliber,pa eksese.Te heqesh dore nga zakonet e keqija te ngrenies.
-Pra te hash me shume pak buke,shendosh me shume se c'do gje.
-Te mos dalesh ne mengjes nga shtepia me barkun bosh.Ia fut tek lokali i pare me nje kafe e tre cigare dhe u dhje stomaku.Fillon te sekretoje acide dhe te te gerryejne zorret deri ne dreke ,dhe te fillojne te te erresohen syte dhe te behesh nevrik nga e pangrena.Sapo arrin ne prani te ushqimit ia hyn pa nje pa dy derisa te pellcasesh.Pastaj deri ne darke je rehat.
JO,duhet te hash dicka,nje cope te vogel buke me pak margarine,nje caj pa sheqer,nje banane,nje cope djathi jo shume te yndyrshem,qumesht me cereale...etj
-Pas mengjesit, ndermjet dy vakteve,ha nje kos me fruta,nje frut..
-Ne dreke, nje supe te lehte , pjata e dyte mish jo shume i yndyrshem,pra jo derri,mire eshte mish vici,pule(gjoksi) peshk,nese eshte e mundur te pjekura jo te skuqura .Si garnityre cdo lloj perimesh te ziera dhe me pak vaj dhe me pak kripe. Embelsire?-nese nuk hiqni dot dore nga cokollatat,tortat e mbytyra me krem,embelsirat e zhytyra ne sherbet,me mire mos mendoni te mbani regjim.
Mund te perdoren komposto ,pa sheqer,me embelsine e frutit,fruta te ndryshme,ne vend te sheqerit mund te perdoret mjalti.Ka me pak kalori.Mund te perdoren neper embelsira te lehta zevendesues te sheqerit qe nuk shendoshin(Zaharina)
-Ndermjet drekes dhe darkes po si ne mengjes,nje gje te vogel, qe te mos lejoje te te marri uria shume.
-Darka,ne rradhe te pare ora-nuk eshte mire te hahet pas ores 19 sepse cdo gje vetem depozitohet dhe nuk tretet.Si ushqim,nje kos,nje sallate me nje cope e vogel buke,dy veze te ziera......nuk e di jane shume gjera qe mund te hahen.
Mire eshte te gjeni nje liste me kalorite per 100 grame te ushqimeve te ndryshme dhe beni vete nje liste te ushqimeve me me pak kalori, ndryshoni perzierjet,kombinimet dhe pak nga pak mesohesh me te tera, di sa kalori ka qepa dhe sa prasi :buzeqeshje: 
Ne te njeten kohe, te pihet me shume se 2 litra uje ose caj pa sheqer ne dite(uji i gazuar , lengjet me gaz,uji mineral, shendoshin).Yndyrnat qe te dalin nga qelizat dalin vetem ne pranine e ujit.Uji nuk lejon krijimin e celulitit, tharjes se lekures,probleme keto lidhur me dietat .
-Ne pergjithesi, si nje nga rregullat me te njohura eshte te mos hash deri ne ate pike kur te thuash qe nuk mundesh me.Duhet te cohresh nga tavolina ne momentin kur ndjen se mund te hash akoma.Se ka akoma vend ,ndoshta per je cope te vogel embelsire ,ose fruti me mire.
-Edhe nje rregull tjeter,te hash shume ngadale.Nje nga menyrat nepermjet te cilave ndjejehsh e ngopur eshte te hash ngadale, ne menyre qe impulset qe i arrijne trurit(qenders se urise) nga pertypja e nofullave te jene sa me te gjata,dhe atehere ne nje intereval prej 15 minutash truri merr impulse dhe fillon te realizoje qe organizmi eshte ngopur.Po te hahet shpejt,ne 15 minuta hame nje kazan ushtrie dhe truri do akoma sepse akoma nuk kane arritur impulset qe e njoftojne se jemi ngopur. 
-Tjeter, levizja.Nese me perpara merrje autobusin per te bere vetem nje stacion,tani beje ne kembe.Ndoshta jo te gjithe jemi tipa sportive,ndoshta nuk kemi asnje afrimitet me sportet.Levizja eshte menyra me e mire.
Mami me vinet te laja shtepine kur qahesha se sa jam shendoshur dhe jo me rradac apo si i thone....me shtupe,te hyje gjysem trupi,barakasi posht dollapit dhe krevatit.
Nuk e di po une per vete keto bej.Nuk filloj te mbaj dieta strikte sepse as nuk kam mundesi te rri e te blej lloj lloj ushqimesh dhe per me teper t'i gatuaj sic shkruan aty.Nuk kam kohe.
Regjimi eshte menyra me e mire dhe duhet te jete tere jeten dhe te te futet ne gjak.Ashtu si ben ritualin e lyerejes se syve e te buzeve ashtu duhet ruajtur edhe rituali i nje ushqimi sa me te shendetshem,pa hamburgera, pica,cipse,kola....etj.

----------


## olsen

njerezit e shendoshe e heqin dhjamin nga trupi duke u stervitur dhe duke  mbajtur djete.stervitja eshte pak si e veshtire per ta sepse i lodh dhe i djersit keto qenie te varfra njerezore.alternativa me e lehte dhe me pertace eshte te mbash djete.

----------


## ^AngeL^

ku ju ka kap hallai i dietes
olsen mban diet ti

po te mbaja diet un do beje dhe stervitje se nuk pertoj

----------


## olsen

nuk mbaj sepse jam ne gjendje te shkelqyer fizike.nuk po te akuzoj ty si pertace london girl ,por thjeshte po them qe ata njerez qe nuk bejne stervitje fizike eshte sepse pertojne dhe jo se s'kane kohe.prandaj ata e zgjedhin djeten si alternativa me e lehte dhe me pa stres.

----------


## Puhiza

Te qenit i shendoshe apo jo eshet ceshteje genetike. Nuk ka te beje shuem ushqimi apo dietat apo fiskultura. 
Ne fakt nuk ka as teorizime. Eshte ceshtje metabolizmi dhe race. Kush e ka mamin te shendoshe ka pak shanse t'i shpertoje faktorit gen. 
Kuptohet qe kush ha shume do shendoshet. Por kjo nuk do te thote se ai qe ha pak nuk shendoshet. 
Dietat?!
Jane pak me pikepyetje. Me mire regjim dhe palester. Sauna, vrap, ushtrime, pune shtepie, not. 
Kur eshte vertet mbipeshe, njeriu mund te kontaktoje nje dietolog dhe ai mund t'i jape nje zgjidhje. Prndryshe regjim. S'ke cfare i ben, kur u ndame keto na rane.

----------


## olsen

ka prinder qe jane te shendoshe dhe femijet i kane te dobet.ku hyne genetics ketu?

----------


## ^AngeL^

un i kam gjith eleganta

----------


## olsen

that's nice to here!

----------


## ^AngeL^

hihihihii ye ye i know
do ti dergoj per fotomodela se bojne tamom

----------

